# Garden City/Murrells Inlet 10/1 - 10/6



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ocean was like black coffee or dark tea 10/1 - 10/3.............saw absolutely nothing caught but there was mullet in the water...........no shrimp.

Thursday 10/4............ water almost back to normal. Saw lots of blues, a few flounder, short black drum, silver dollar size pompano, and the ever present pinfish. Shrimp returning to the inlet. More blues and quite a few short flounder, nothing else.

Friday-Saturday 10/5 & 10/6.......ocean and inlet looking really good, finger mullet and lots of cob mullet...........more shrimp in the inlet........lots of nice blues and short flounder..............probably saw and caught several dozen flounder including 8-10 keepers..............bait of choice finger mullet, live or cut.

First hand reports of some nice blues and flounder at the inlet at Pawleys.

Biters are here.............big ones. So are the rays.

Big run of spanish just off the GC Pier.

Bait has been the least of one's worries. Threw my cast net twice yesterday in the surf and had more than enough to last all afternoon.

Tide changes are the best. The flounder and blues are running right under the mullet schools and in close has been the ticket.

Water temps still around 80 and air temps 85-90. Heard one guy say it hit 94 here Friday. Wouldn't surprise me as I stayed in Friday PM due to the heat.

Most surprising thing to me is the total lack of puppy drum short or legal. Haven't seen or heard of one caught. But given the water temps and air temps maybe not. Winds shifting E, ENE and temps dropping soon things should pick back up.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Great report Flathead, may try for a pier day this coming week. Even if I get skunked I could use the sunshine.

Good luck to all you folks, keep those hooks wet....

p.s. How are the mosquitoes ????


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

First couple days, 10/1-10/3 used Repel while fishing the inlet, nothing ocean side. Since, it's been windy enough to keep them at bay. Gonna be really breezy the rest of this week with rain. Lots worse inland and down around Georgetown.

First legal red beached yesterday, just one hair past 15"............but, they are schooling up in the inlet. Flounder were pretty hot yesterday with at least 7 known keepers. Bait was cut blue. Blues even hotter. Lots of really nice blues caught, fresh finger mullet.


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

flathead said:


> Ocean was like black coffee or dark tea 10/1 - 10/3.............saw absolutely nothing caught but there was mullet in the water...........no shrimp.
> 
> Thursday 10/4............ water almost back to normal. Saw lots of blues, a few flounder, short black drum, silver dollar size pompano, and the ever present pinfish. Shrimp returning to the inlet. More blues and quite a few short flounder, nothing else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. Still heading down to S. Litchfield on Tuesday night or Wednesday morning. Looks like a rain out through Thursday. 

The storm shouldn't screw up the fishing in the creek should it? I hope to be able to fish between rain showers Wednesday and Thursday morning, depending on the timing of the tide.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Some of the best fishing I have ever done in the creeks was right before a storm and right after a storm. Like you said " Depending on the timing of the tide."

Good luck.


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

ROWDY ROD said:


> Some of the best fishing I have ever done in the creeks was right before a storm and right after a storm. Like you said " Depending on the timing of the tide."
> 
> Good luck.


Good to hear. Thanks!


----------

